# Type 1 and 'cutting down'



## Lizzzie (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm type 1 and have just had baby number two. 

Check out my blog http://lizziebulleyment.wordpress.com/ if you really want the full story (there's a lot of it by now).

People keep telling me that 'types ones can't diet' or 'you can't do the 2:5 diet if you're diabetic': I trust this is piffle?

How do people stay focussed with weight-loss?  And how do you start? Do you set a start date? I always understood that it's scientifically proven that diets 'don't work' long-term for most people:  what's the difference between a diet and a lifestyle change? - cos I want to do something that works....

Thanks


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 10, 2013)

Reducing carbs (and of course the insulin to cover them) is key.  I found that Slimming World was right for me.  Though I'm a T2, there are T1s who follow it as well.  The Original plan is lower carb than the other slimming plans I've found, and it really does work.  The group support is wonderful.  I still go, even though I'm at my 'target' of 6 stone lost.


----------

